# Natural plants?



## snowman56 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi, i'm new to the forums and mouse world really! My girlfriend has raised mice for years, while i had my chinese dwarf hamster. She recently bought one who once i held her, the mouse fell in love with me and i with it! She won't let my girlfriend even hold her, but i can pet her and love on her!

Anyway my question is. I'm sketching out a tank habitat and my question is, what sort of natural plants can they have? If i were to plant them and grow them myself in a pot for just some substance in the tank?


----------



## MerlinTheMouse_XIV (Jul 13, 2013)

Plants? Im not too sure on plants myself mate, try some organic or artificial items, i know plants look great but they can attract bugs etc.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, grass is fine, though mostly they don't touch it. Twigs from apple- and pear trees are also good.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Parsley is good, and grasses certainly won't hurt them. Keep in mind, the mice will dig into the soil of any pot with a plant in it, chew and mangle the roots and eventually destroy it. lol


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

If you use those baskets to keep fish from eating plant roots, it might keep them out enough for it to live. I don't know the spacing on those. Or plant your seeds, then secure the top with .25 spaced welded wire. An inch or two above soil level. Once those pots/trays grow, give to mice, and remove the prior eaten/smooshed plant/s. I would say have three or four ready, so you might get a second growth off the ones eaten down before you need to re-plant.

This works really cute with wheat, and oats, haven't spent the time, and construction, trying it with anything else. Some don't eat the plant, they play in it instead, so if the roots are protected, it will last longer. Still needs to be rotated though, for sunlight/grow light. (Mice don't really want a grow light near them, I don't think.)

Plants: most grains and legumes would be fine. Grassy forage, be careful obviously of anything added/done to the plant/seed of forage items. Some herbs, such as parsley. Vegetables that are eaten as all parts of the plant should be fine, but might have trouble getting through the protective top. (Lettuce, kale, other spring/fall greens)

Although now thinking about it I want to try little ruffly lettuces, and take pictures before it's destroyed, instead of just the easy grains. :lol: I'm guessing it would work out better for a person more skilled in picture taking though.  (Especially more skilled in posting pictures...) I suppose you could make different wire toppers and have some with a snipped out section for larger items. Hmmm.


----------

